# Falkfish "Gno" - schon im Einsatz gehabt?



## Karstein (19. November 2004)

Moin Blinkeraner,

ATS-Holger hat mir gestern einen Falkfish "Gno" in 20gr und grün/ silber zum Testen mitgebracht - das Teil sieht ja identisch zu meinem geliebten Gladsax "Snapsdragget" aus, ist aber wesentlich kürzer von der Bauart. Dadurch muss er wahnsinnig gut bei starkem Gegenwind rauszubringen sein. Ich denke allerdings, der "Gno" muss aufgrund seiner Kürze bei dem Gewicht noch schneller als der "Snapsdragget" geführt werden, oder?

Habt ihr mit dem "Gno" schon Erfolge verbuchen können an der Küste? Sacht man was!

Gruß

Karsten  #h


----------



## Reppi (19. November 2004)

*AW: Falkfish "Gno" - schon im Einsatz gehabt?*

Moin Karsten !
Habe mir auch welche zugelegt....
Wenn der Wind mitspielt, werde ich das Ding Sonntag mal testen und dann berichten.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Blauortsand (20. November 2004)

*AW: Falkfish "Gno" - schon im Einsatz gehabt?*

Habe mit denen schon gefangen - bin aber auch noch nicht wirklich von Ihnen überzeugt! Lassen sich meines erachtens auch nicht so schön führen wie die snaps sind aufjedenfall kompakter!


----------



## Raubfischer (20. November 2004)

*AW: Falkfish "Gno" - schon im Einsatz gehabt?*

Moin, moin,
der Gnö ist wirklich ein richtig guter Blinker sowohl zum Meerforellen- als auch zum Dorschblinkern!
Sehr gute Wurfeigenschaften, verführerische Taumelbewegungen... was will man mehr. Besonders erfolgreich bin ich mit den Farben orange/weiß, schwarz/rot und ganz schwarz bzw. weiß.
Kleiner Nachteil, wie schon vermutet, dass man eher schneller führen muss. Deshalb nehme ich in der kälteren Jahreszeit eher die kleineren Modelle, die man bei gleichen Eigenschaften langsamer führen kann.
Mich hat der Gnö überzeugt.
Grüße aus Flensburg.


----------



## havkat (20. November 2004)

*AW: Falkfish "Gno" - schon im Einsatz gehabt?*

Moin Karsten!

Mit dem "Gno" noch nicht.

Aber mit dem "*Gno*sjödraget". 

Mit dem Teil habe ich schon vor "Jahrzehnten" schwedische Küstenmefos belästigt.
Darf nicht zu langsam geführt werden.
Der Vorteil der wirklich hervorragenden Wurfeigenschaften wird durch sein Sinkverhalten ´n büschn kompensiert.

Ein sehr guter Köder für widrigen Wind und weite Würfe.

Nix für Tangwälder in Verbindung mit kaltem Wasser. (Führung/Geschwindigkeit)


----------



## Karstein (20. November 2004)

*AW: Falkfish "Gno" - schon im Einsatz gehabt?*

Danke euch für die Bestätigung! (@ Havkat, oller Haudegen: dat Teil MEINE ich doch - das Kürzel ist halt "cooler"  )

Aber gerade für Norwegen und seine Abbruchkanten macht mir der Gno eine perfekte Form - geht wieselflink unter und kann schnellstens eingeholt werden (für Pollack, Seelachs & Co.).

Bi ma auf deinen Test gespannt, Reppi!

@ Jelle: Snaps isset bei Windwetter, gelle?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. November 2004)

*AW: Falkfish "Gno" - schon im Einsatz gehabt?*

|kopfkrat 
zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich dat Teil anscheinend nicht kenne..... #t 
Hat mal jemand "zufällig" ein Bildchen  ;+


----------



## havkat (21. November 2004)

*AW: Falkfish "Gno" - schon im Einsatz gehabt?*

Bidde!

Gnosjösdraget

Einen Tip vielleicht noch.

Wir haben früher immer die dünne "Blechnase" oberhalb des Bleikörpers leicht gebogen.
Gibt ein lebhafteres Spiel und er taumelt so schön in den Absinkphasen.


----------



## Karstein (21. November 2004)

*AW: Falkfish "Gno" - schon im Einsatz gehabt?*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben früher immer die dünne "Blechnase" oberhalb des Bleikörpers leicht gebogen.
> Gibt ein lebhafteres Spiel und er taumelt so schön in den Absinkphasen.



Dat tut sich beim Snapsdragget auch so gehören, Havkat - den tunen wir auch manches Mal mit einer Biegung!  Allerdings nur, wenn es an den Fjord-Abbruchkanten tief runter geht, in flacheren Abschnitten lasse ich ihn lieber gerade und schnell laufen.  :g


----------



## Karstein (21. November 2004)

*AW: Falkfish "Gno" - schon im Einsatz gehabt?*

@ DD: also so, wie ich ihn hier grad vor mir liegen sehe, schaut er fängig aus. Und nicht nur den Käufer, auch die Flossenträger.


----------



## Reppi (21. November 2004)

*AW: Falkfish "Gno" - schon im Einsatz gehabt?*

Moin Karsten;
kann Havkat nur bestätigen, fliegt wie hulle, aber nen Tankjäger....
Habe meine Fische dann herkömmlich gespöket..
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. November 2004)

*AW: Falkfish "Gno" - schon im Einsatz gehabt?*



			
				Havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Bidde!


 *Dange  :q * ....muss meine Aussage revidieren.... Kenne ich doch  


			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> schaut er fängig aus. Und nicht nur den Käufer, auch die Flossenträger.


 ....und wann sieht er endlich mal Ostseewasser  :q


----------



## Broder (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Falkfish "Gno" - schon im Einsatz gehabt?*

Hi,
zum Dorschdiggeln - prima - ein Volltreffer - Wurfeigenschaft ist noch besser als beim Snaps wenn das überhaupt geht ....gerade bei viel Wind - und läuft auch relativ oberflächennah wenn man etwas schneller krubelt aber aus Messsing ist der doch nicht - eher mit Bleikern - oder?
 #h


----------



## südlicht (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Falkfish "Gno" - schon im Einsatz gehabt?*

sach ma, Broder, wie kommst du auf Messing?? |kopfkrat


----------



## Broder (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Falkfish "Gno" - schon im Einsatz gehabt?*

@ südlicht:ich doch nicht - schau mal den Link von Grobi .... das steht Material:Messing also ich zersäge jetzt aber nicht mein schön Gno ....
und für alle Fische die Sandaale lieben :q aha deswegen ist der so pummelig gebaut.... :q  :q

Hallo,
in den 50zigern entwickelt - also für mich ist das Teil aus den 50gern des vorigen Jahrhunderts .... die Mutter aller Blech - Blei Kombis  :q  man nehme etwas Blech und etwas Blei und biege das beides zusammen ... ein echter Geheimtipp für 4 Euro! Schön lackiert aber preislich leider schon zu nahe am Wobbler.
Gruß
Broder


----------



## vagabond82 (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Falkfish "Gno" - schon im Einsatz gehabt?*

Moin,
ich hab seit September die kleine Ausführung in blau/weiß und rosa/weiß, beide mit gekrümmter Fiete im Kasten. Der blaue hat im September u.a. einen 49er Küstenbarsch verhaftet, einen 64er Dorsch und mir im Oktober zwei Meerforellen beschert.
Das schw... Model brachte letztes Wochenende einen Grönländer und zwei Nachläufer |uhoh:. Am selben Tag erwischte auch Findling eine 54er Mefo auf Gnö. 

MfG Jan


----------



## Broder (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Falkfish "Gno" - schon im Einsatz gehabt?*

Na geht doch.... und schon packe sie aus :m


----------



## Karstein (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Falkfish "Gno" - schon im Einsatz gehabt?*

Dickes Petri an euch, Vagabond - bester Beweis! In schwarz lächelt er mich mehr an als in rosa und/ oder weiß. Aber wenn ich eure ganzen Fang-Postings so lese, sollte ich mir doch langsam mal ´nen Weißen zulegen?

@ DD: im Januar, im Januar - siehr PM meiner holden Gattin an euch.


----------



## Blauortsand (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Falkfish "Gno" - schon im Einsatz gehabt?*



> sollte ich mir doch langsam mal ´nen Weißen zulegen?



Weiß ist aufjedenfall ein bringer unter den Farbvarianten und besonders gerne setze ich weiß bei trüben Wasserverhältnissen ein!!!


----------

